# i feel down.



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

What did all others do to get standard knowledge of life?

Who tod them? And how? 

Its obvoius, nay self-evident, that all others were handed knowledge....

For me to be denied this is a violation of my civil/human rights..


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

homerjay said:


> What did all others do to get standard knowledge of life?
> 
> Who tod them? And how?
> 
> ...


And i hste feeling down/small compared to all others......what did allother 25 year olds do when they just go to uni, go on jobs, etc.


----------

